# Vizslas tendency to 'plod'



## DaxOlexar (Oct 30, 2017)

I read in a hunting magazine, in the hungarian vizsla description that it has a tendency to plod. Firstly is this true. And secondly if so what exactly do they mean by that.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The context of the article would help, but taking "plod" at face value to mean walk doggedly (ha!) and slowly with heavy steps-I'd say sometimes they do. This video shows how I'm interpreting what they mean. 




They can also blast through a field high speed quartering like any other breed I've seen work though.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I know my two probably cover more ground on our shoots than all the other dogs, labs, spaniels etc combined


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I never really thought of the ones bred for hunting, as plodders. 
Quick, agile and with a flowing gait are desired traits. As with any breed, you will get breeders that work/breed towards different goals. And some will go to the extreme, without thought towards the overall well rounded dog. 
Others work to improve their bloodline, but stay within the breed standard.


Vizslas are known to be a closer working dog. So I could see someone describing a trot, as a plod in those dogs. Some have been bred to compete with the bigger running pointers. Those dogs don't trot/plod, they flat out run, and eat up the ground.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> I never really thought of the ones bred for hunting, as plodders.
> Quick, agile and with a flowing gait are desired traits. As with any breed, you will get breeders that work/breed towards different goals. And some will go to the extreme, without thought towards the overall well rounded dog.
> Others work to improve their bloodline, but stay within the breed standard.
> 
> ...


*
*
that'll be like mine


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A regrettable choice to be erudite rather than clear, using "Plod". Sounds more like a beast of burden. And an author with little actual experience with Vizslas.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Zeke walks like this when he is hunting, or stalking the squirrels, or when we walk by the yard where Fancy the pig lives, or when we walk by the yard where Reagan the aggressive pit bull lives. How ever, I would never ever call it "Plodding" His steps are slow and soft, like a tiptoe, and his nose is in total control. He will LIFT his legs like they have weights on them... but sets them down like he has an egg under his foot. He will also stalk things he see's but doesn't understand, like a trash can lid leaning up against at tree, or a sprinkler attached to a hose in the middle of someones lawn etc. he even stalked a trash bag caught on the neighbors exhaust pipe... Maybe he was waiting for me to shoot it?

NO... Plodding is definitely not the correct description of our graceful Hunters footwork.


----------

